# samsung LED ue37c6000



## marius1205 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi guys i recently bought a SAMSUNG LED and i also have HD sky box and i was wandering what do i have to do to see the channels in 100hz refresh rate because i see the channels in 50hz(if i am not asking a stupid question)
I'm also interested in updating my LED TV .Do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The TV upconverts the signal to 100Hz. Here in the US ours do the same thing but for 120 and 240Hz.

By updating to you mean a new one?


----------



## marius1205 (Aug 15, 2010)

not buying a new one ,updating the system with a newer firmware


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's best to upgrade ONLY if it's to fix something. If the 100Hz issue is fixed then by all means proceed. If not it's best to leave it as is.


----------

